# [RISOLTO] Non caricare interfacce di rete

## geps2

Ho tre interfacce di rete, e ho fatto i link simbolici sotto /etc/init.d. Vorrei far partire all'avvio solo una di esse, e pertanto ho utilizzato rc-config nel modo opportuno, e infatti rc-status mi dice che dovrebbe parte solo una scheda.

Ad ogni boot però le ho sempre su tutte e tre: cosa posso fare per evitarlo?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePsLast edited by geps2 on Sat Dec 27, 2008 5:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

editare /etc/conf.d/rc e modificare opportunamente le variabili RC_PLUG* è chieder troppo?   :Razz: 

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> editare /etc/conf.d/rc e modificare opportunamente le variabili RC_PLUG* è chieder troppo?  

 

Grazie...

----------

## Elbryan

adoro la dolcezza con cui vengono trattate le persone che chiedono aiuto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

come prevenire l'autoattivazione delle interfacce di rete è un argomento trattato in molti post anche recenti ed il file di configurazione è ben commentato e non richiede spiegazioni. Se poi servono ulteriori chiarimenti è necessariio essere più precisi. Il tutto è nelle linee guida del forum.

Visto il [risolto] non credo che siano necessarie ulteriori spiegazioni, ovviamente.

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> come prevenire l'autoattivazione delle interfacce di rete è un argomento trattato in molti post anche recenti ed il file di configurazione è ben commentato e non richiede spiegazioni. Se poi servono ulteriori chiarimenti è necessariio essere più precisi. Il tutto è nelle linee guida del forum.
> 
> Visto il [risolto] non credo che siano necessarie ulteriori spiegazioni, ovviamente.

 

Ne sono sicuro, e infatti ho provato a fare un po' di ricerche, ma purtroppo con esito negativo: il fatto è che le keywords non sempre danno i risultati sperati...

----------

## djinnZ

Come da thread sticky è meglio usare google per cercare sul forum.

Se ritieni che la documentazione sia carente scen bazzica spesso il forum ed è uno dei (due?) devel italiani preposti alla documentazione, prova a stuzzicarlo semmai, di sicuro non è "gentile" quanto me.

----------

## geps2

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Come da thread sticky è meglio usare google per cercare sul forum.
> 
> Se ritieni che la documentazione sia carente scen bazzica spesso il forum ed è uno dei (due?) devel italiani preposti alla documentazione, prova a stuzzicarlo semmai, di sicuro non è "gentile" quanto me.

 

E chi ha detto che la documentazione è carente, anzi!!!

----------

